# Help finding an HTIB for a project.



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Hay all I'm looking for a unique solution for an odd problem. 

I've got to find an HTiB that has 2 HDMI in and will pass audio via HDMI out as well as pass it through the system's speakers. 

I'm working with an RV that is pre-wired with a single HDMI from a 18w X 16d X 14h cabinet to the cargo hold where we have an HDMI 4 way splitter. This feeds TVs in the cabin, bedroom, and outside. The cabin is wired for the HTiB but I need audio to pass to the other two TVs. 

The other solution I've found was an HDMI 4x2 matrix and use an audio de-embedder (HDMI-audio DAC) from one HDMI out and send the other into the splitter. This is not a cheap option and I was hoping for something less complex. 

So does anyone know of any box systems that support audio out via HDMI to the display from the HDMI input sources and built in blu-ray?

I should mention that running additional wires is not an option and I've got a total 3 sources needed (apple TV, dishNetwork, and DVD/BD)


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Oppo made a HDMI switch which had two HDMI outputs. Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

8086 said:


> Oppo made a HDMI switch which had two HDMI outputs. Is that what you are looking for?


Need 2 HDMI inputs or 3 if receiver does not have a built in DVD.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

rab-byte said:


> Need 2 HDMI inputs or 3 if receiver does not have a built in DVD.


What exactly are you looking for, a receiver with two outputs, a switch, a splitter? A home theater system? How much do you want to spend? Please clarify your opening post, I think i'm getting lost.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

No problem. 

1) This project is in an RV a very big RV... Call it a land yacht. 

2) I have to feed 2 displays

3) The RV is pre-wired with a single HDMI to the cargo hold with a splitter in the hold going to the two displays. There is no cheap way to re-run a second HDMI. 

4) the living quarters are wired with an older htib. I can not move these wires and need to use a small passive sub. That will fit inside a cabinet. 

5) I have limited space for equipment. 

6) goal is to connect appleTV, dishnetwork box, DVD, and audio solution. 

7) the two TV will mirror each other but one needs to play audio through the TV speakers. 

That's my issue.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Have you considered using wireless HDMI? Then getting the audio from the TV's toslink audio out? 

As for a home theater system, I cannot think of something better suited to this application than Paradigm's MilleniaONE 5.0 plus MilleniaSUB. It's going to sound 10x bigger and 3x more expensive than it really is and you can hide the sub under almost anything. Run that on a PIONEER SC series with digital amps to conserve what precious inverted power is available to you while on the move, as well as keeping the cabin temperatures down in the summer time; thus reducing load on the engine, electrical system, and A/C.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

The other solution I've found was an HDMI 4x2 matrix and use an audio de-embedder (HDMI-audio DAC) from one HDMI out and send the other into the splitter. This is not a cheap option and I was hoping for something less complex but that will let me keep the existing audio solution for now.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

rab-byte said:


> The other solution I've found was an HDMI 4x2 matrix and use an audio de-embedder (HDMI-audio DAC) from one HDMI out and send the other into the splitter. This is not a cheap option and I was hoping for something less complex but that will let me keep the existing audio solution for now.


What is the ultimate goal of this project? Is it to have two TV's with the same picture and sound? Is one supposed to have surround and the other ____?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

8086 said:


> What is the ultimate goal of this project? Is it to have two TV's with the same picture and sound? Is one supposed to have surround and the other ____?


The other playing via tv speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Finding a receiver with two HDMI outs is virtually impossible particularly in the low end ones. A HDMI splitter like has been mentioned above is really your only option.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

That's why I had hoped to find an HTiB with two ins that would pass audio through HDMI.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

do you need the speakers with it or just the receiver?
My issues with a unit with built in player is the vibration of the RV will defiantly kill the player in no time. your better off with getting a separate cheap player


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

It won't be in use while moving. They set up the RV for long periods of time.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rab-byte said:


> It won't be in use while moving. They set up the RV for long periods of time.


Ya but the driving will still damage the mechanism of the player over time and could knock the laser out of alignment so it would not last long.
This Marantz would be a nice slim unit for an RV


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Atlona makes some HDMI distribution products. I would look in that direction. They go as high as 16 output ports I think. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=814502&is=REG&A=details&Q=
http://www.atlona.com/Atlona-1x2-HDMI-Distribution-Amplifier-HDMI-with-3D-Support.html


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

8086 said:


> Atlona makes some HDMI distribution products. I would look in that direction. They go as high as 16 output ports I think.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=814502&is=REG&A=details&Q=
> http://www.atlona.com/Atlona-1x2-HDMI-Distribution-Amplifier-HDMI-with-3D-Support.html


I'm good friends with atlona and trust then beyond most other extenders and distribution solutions.


----------

